# Jig Swap 2007



## MWTC (Dec 17, 2007)

A lot of nice jigs !!


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Here's my second entry, something off the wall(the effects of of paint fumes). Olive Drab, metallic gold stripe/legs, 2 black eyes, I have a hard time with taking pics of dark colors, had to add light. 

Harry


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Info has been IMed to everyone involved in the swap.

Carl


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Got it, mine will go out in mondays mail. Can't wait to see the other creations.

Harry


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

I didnt get a PM. When was it sent?

Shane


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Please post in this thread if you have recieved my mailing address. Seams some did not recieve it.

Carl


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

i got it


----------



## sticknstring (Nov 27, 2006)

I got it too


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

i didnt 

Shane


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Shane I just resent the message.

Carl


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

How many Jigs are we supposed to send? 12?


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

I got the PM.

Andy, you send 12 if you dont want one back. 1 set is going to Steve. 

Shane


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Mine will be in the mail Wed. morning. MIKE


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Mine are sent off Carl. I included A self addressed padded envelope, and $2. I know how it is to run these swaps. I figured anything I can do to make it easier.


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

On my way out the door to the post office now, A couple extras to thank the host included, Thanks Carl, MIKE


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

i got the pm late last night when i got back in town. ill get em out asap.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

You should have my entries tomorrow or friday. Let's have some ice now!

Harry


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Ok Gentalmen

So far I have recieved......

1. Fishcapades - Recieved
2. Ficious - Recieved
3. UTEP - Recieved
4. Michael Wagner - Recieved
5. Ninja
6. Deputy
7. Andy Capp - Recieved
8. Springer4Ever
9. Ficious
10. RyGuy525
11. neil duffey
12. sticknstring - Recieved

They sure look nice!!!


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Carl,

Please tell me both sets were in the box !! 

Harry


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Yes they were. Sorry about that... Its been a LONGGGG week.


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Ok Gentalmen

So far I have recieved......

1. Fishcapades - Recieved
2. Ficious - Recieved
3. UTEP - Recieved
4. Michael Wagner - Recieved
5. Ninja
6. Deputy
7. Andy Capp - Recieved
8. Springer4Ever
9. Ficious - Recieved
10. RyGuy525
11. neil duffey
12. sticknstring - Recieved


----------



## Springer4Ever (Jul 22, 2003)

Mine will be in the mail tomorrow


----------



## sticknstring (Nov 27, 2006)

Just got sent to florida for work ill be there untill the 18th. can't wait to come home and see some new jigs. I was able to go up north and slam some perch on my new ficious jigs (had a blast) hope ol man winter comes back and stays awhile


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

ill dropp them in your mail box after work tomorrow. if thats ok by u.


----------



## Springer4Ever (Jul 22, 2003)

Sent


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Thats fine with me Neil


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

Fishcapades said:


> Thats fine with me Neil


dropped em in your box at about 1:45 today. white envelope. my name and urs only. couple bucks in there for return... hope its enough, if not let me know.



btw guys in the swap. mine are glow jigs. w/ orange and chart being hot. mine are glow orange and chart.


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Ok Gentalmen

So far I have recieved......

1. Fishcapades - Recieved
2. Ficious - Recieved
3. UTEP - Recieved
4. Michael Wagner - Recieved
5. Ninja - Recieved
6. Deputy
7. Andy Capp - Recieved
8. Springer4Ever - Recieved
9. Ficious - Recieved
10. RyGuy525
11. neil duffey - Recieved
12. sticknstring - Recieved
Were still waiting on RyGuy525, and Deputy. Any updates guys, still have two more days.

The jigs look awsome!!


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Paint is drying now, they are leaving my hands tomorrow!

Shane


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

deputy865 said:


> Paint is drying now, they are leaving my hands tomorrow!
> 
> Shane


Sounds good Shane.


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

mine are already in the mail. THey should be there on the 11th.


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Ok Gentalmen

So far I have recieved......

1. Fishcapades - Recieved
2. Ficious - Recieved
3. UTEP - Recieved
4. Michael Wagner - Recieved
5. Ninja - Recieved
6. Deputy
7. Andy Capp - Recieved
8. Springer4Ever - Recieved
9. Ficious - Recieved
10. RyGuy525 - Recieved
11. neil duffey - Recieved
12. sticknstring - Recieved


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Oops, forgot to post. Mine are sent. Sorry for the delay.

Shane


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Deputy865 hopefully i will recieve yours on monday and can get them out asap.


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Were still waiting on Deputy865, He has had some difficultys and his jigs are suposed to ship back out to me today....

If everything goes according the jigs will be out friday afternoon.

Carl


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

did they get out?


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

If deputy dose not get his jigs to me by friday, Im going to be sending out the jigs less his. Hard to believe some people cant follow simple freaking directions!


----------



## sticknstring (Nov 27, 2006)

well ill be home from florida tomorrow (work) I guess I didnt miss any packages while i was gone. thought for sure id have some great looking jigs to get me excited about the 2nd 1st ice this year


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

Fishcapades said:


> If deputy dose not get his jigs to me by friday, Im going to be sending out the jigs less his. Hard to believe some people cant follow simple freaking directions!


if i recal, he had "shipping issues" last year as well... said they were sent then showed back at his door again, and "resent them" idk.


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Jigs all were dropped off at the post office. should have them early next week.

Rember monday is a "Holliday"


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

I'd like to thank our host for this time and trouble. Can't wait to chill my feet and get them(jigs) wet!!

Thanks Fishcapades!!

Harry


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Harry I would like to thank you for your help and making your kick ass jigs.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Yes, Thank you for hosting Fishcapades! Did mine arrive or no?

Shane


----------



## UTEP (Mar 13, 2005)

great, thank you everyone for participating this year, couldn't ask for a more perfect time.


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Deputy yours did arrive.

Any one get theirs yet??


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

I didn't. No worries though, our ice just got here.

I bet the majority of us get them tomorrow.

Shane


----------



## Springer4Ever (Jul 22, 2003)

Not yet maybe today


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Not yet, but I`m so far in the country they have to change ponies before they get to us, I`m looking forward to trying them out. Mike


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Being that I pay most of my bills online, I have a hard time checking my mail. I have not checked it this week yet. Of course I cannot remember if I put my home or my work on the S.A.S.E.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Dang I like these threads....enjoy the pics. 

Very nice looking jigs by all of you. Well done..

BFG


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

BFG said:


> Dang I like these threads....enjoy the pics.
> 
> Very nice looking jigs by all of you. Well done..
> 
> BFG


Well if you enjoy them so much, maybe next time you should get in! Common CLARK!!


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

> Well if you enjoy them so much, maybe next time you should get in! Common CLARK!!


Yeah.. I hear ya' Andy....

Messed around with the airbrush for the first time this past duck season...ended up working out "ok" for me....will continue my efforts on walleye spoons and such this year. 

BTW...hope all is well bro...lookin' forward to hookin' up with you again soon. I'll be out with the TRN boys this weekend. Not sure where just yet (according to what I was told). 

BFG


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

There getting some walkable ice up on sclair. Maybe next weekend I may go up there. not thick enough for my fat butt


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Mine either bro...

Nachos be good....but not if you are gonna go out on thin ice...


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Pony express just pulled up with a nice little package, Thank you guys and thank you Carl, I will be someplace thats cold and frozen to try them out this wk. end. Mike


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Michael Wagner said:


> Pony express just pulled up with a nice little package, Thank you guys and thank you Carl, I will be someplace thats cold and frozen to try them out this wk. end. Mike


I musta had mine sent to my apt


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Nothin' in the mail today for me. I think the mail man is holding out on me:lol:

Shane


----------



## UTEP (Mar 13, 2005)

just got mine in today, great jigs everyone, and nice organization set up you had there with the name tags.


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Got mine!! Sweet


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

got em... andy thanks for gettin that mad dog... that had to been pricey brother.


thanks fishcapades for workin this.


----------

